# Slab wood



## jcam222 (May 8, 2021)

Do any of you use slab wood from saw mills for smoking? I have an Amish sawmill near me that has slab wood for $35 a pickup load. They keep the pine separate so this would be primarily oak with a little cherry mixed in. My understanding is it’s not treated at all. Gold mine for the Lang if it works well.


----------



## mike243 (May 8, 2021)

I don't see why it wouldn't work great, a little bark on them would be great also


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2021)

My Mom had a hickory tree go down in a storm a couple years ago . I cut and split most for fire wood , but took some cross cuts of the trunk and chopped it for the kettle . I got rid of  the bark , but kept the "shag " that was on top of that . 
Put eyes on it to see why they aren't using it . Rot free and no bugs , I'd use it .


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2021)

As long as it hasn't been treated or had anything sprayed on it i'd jump all over that price Jeff! As you know I get the wood for my SQ36 delivered to me from Cabelas, no hardwood trees growing in the desert. It costs me $30 in hickory to smoke a $12 butt, the main reason I've been going to the Weber using the SnS for butts and ribs. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> main reason I've been going to the Weber using the SnS for butts and ribs. RAY


I did a slab of spares on the 26 today . Held 6 hours at 260 . Ribs passed the bend and probe test . Kettle had another hour or 2 left in it . 
4 chunks of apple and a couple handfuls of peach chips .


----------



## smokin peachey (May 8, 2021)

Sawmill slab wood will work. Hopefully it’s been debarked otherwise it’s mostly bark. I get some hickory slab wood from my sawmill buddy.


----------



## kruizer (May 8, 2021)

Most furniture wood is kiln dried. I don't know is that will make a difference but I like to have a little natural moisture in my smoking woods.


----------



## zippy12 (May 8, 2021)

I have used it no issues


----------



## smokin peachey (May 8, 2021)

Typically slab wood is not kiln dried. Slab wood is the what is cut off a log to square it up before cutting boards. After the boards are cut then lumber is kiln dried.


----------



## tropics (May 8, 2021)

$35 not much to lose I am sure trial an error has taken more then that.
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I did a slab of spares on the 26 today . Held 6 hours at 260 . Ribs passed the bend and probe test . Kettle had another hour or 2 left in it .
> 4 chunks of apple and a couple handfuls of peach chips .



Thanks Rich! I get a easy seven hours using the SnS on my 22", looks like a 26'er might becoming soon according to Jan. You really can't beat the smoke flavor from the offset, and I plan on keeping that also, but using the SnS with some chunks of hickory seems to work well for my needs, without the added expense. Did these yesterday on the 22", I don't wrap or spritz, I like smoke flavor. Nothing worth posting, been seen before, they were good! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (May 8, 2021)

I’ve actually found an even better source for it now that is all debarked as well. Prefers to sell in bulk 30 yards which is roughly 4 cords of mostly cherry with some oak mixed in for $400. Think I’ll go for it. Between that and the other two cords of split wood I have coming I should be set for quite awhile. Hell I may become the local source for lower volume buyers.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2021)

4 cord Cherry for $400? I'd likely be set for the rest of my life. SIL works at the local Mill, Emporium Hardwoods. He gets kiln dried scrap free. I dont know what it is, maple, oak,hickory, but a couple 6"×6" chunks in the Kettle give a good flavor, it's just more mild than wood with more moisture...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2021)

Jeff if it hasn't been sprayed with anything it should work just fine and a
save you a lot of splitting time and effort. Sounds like a good deal but I don't buy wood so really don't know


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2021)

Would be fine I used slam wood for years in open fire cooking before having a charcoal cooker.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 9, 2021)

Sounds like you a converted stick burner.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2021)

Sounds like a great deal to me. I’ve been using branches off the oak tree in my backyard. Problem is I don’t have a lot of storage space to dry it. So I end up buying wood at Publix. They sell a bag of splits that is mixed oak, hickory, & pecan for $5.
Al


----------



## jcam222 (May 9, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Sounds like you a converted stick burner.


I do love it. I’m sure I’ll use my charcoal cabinet at times for cooks where I have less time to tend the smoker. Overall I am in love with the Lang.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Would be fine I used slam wood for years in open fire cooking before having a charcoal cooker.
> 
> Warren



Yeah, and then the Wooly Mammoth died off, the Iron Age came to pass and soon Coal Stoves and Electricity was all the rage....JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2021)

Thanks JJ and jcam for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2021)

Thank you for the like Warren. Your cooking on Open Fire just sounded like Caveman cooking and struck me funny. Enjoy your Sunday...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2021)

JJ cooked over open fire for years had a pit in the backyard no electric rotisserie kids hand turned the set up I had. Look at my avatar better set up then the old one. Look at last years Pa gathering that is how we did everything last year open fire.

Warren


----------

